# Finally Settled on a Business Card



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

A bit more tweaking and altering, but I think this is the final.  I have a REAL email now, included my logo, pertinent info, in a nice and clean package. 

front;






back;




Jake


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 16, 2014)

The Red Skies Photography little logo on the back, is the background white or grey?

You should make the top half white and the bottom half black. I think it would look more visually pleasing rather than a copy and paste look.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't comment on your other thread, since I dont know the first thing about bunnies cards, but *I think* it looks great! And the picture on the front is spectacular!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> The Red Skies Photography little logo on the back, is the background white or grey?
> 
> You should make the top half white and the bottom half black. I think it would look more visually pleasing rather than a copy and paste look.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



Oh that's a nice idea... Lemme try that. 

Jake


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 16, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I didn't comment on your other thread, since I dont know the first thing about_* bunnies cards*_, but *I think* it looks great! And the picture on the front is spectacular!


I second the notion that you should convert it to a Bunny Card
Can't have enough bunnies.


But .. just in case you don't ... it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 16, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> The Red Skies Photography little logo on the back, is the background white or grey?
> 
> You should make the top half white and the bottom half black. I think it would look more visually pleasing rather than a copy and paste look.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



I agree with Sean here, the contrast on the logo is harsh looking. Everything else looks great!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > The Red Skies Photography little logo on the back, is the background white or grey?
> ...



Added a changed logo, which looks much smoother / less cute and paste looking. 

Jake


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I second the notion that you should convert it to a Bunny Card
> Can't have enough bunnies.
> 
> But .. just in case you don't ... it looks great :thumbsup:



:giggle: I love auto correct!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...



Like the gradient, looks good man I say you're all set. Best of luck!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 16, 2014)

I think all caps can be harder to read, especially if the name/wording is long and stretches all the way across, because we're used to reading lower case sentences/text.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 16, 2014)

Agree with Sharon. Very hard to read with the all caps. 

At least you have a real e-mail address though. The font is boring and still don't care for the design, but as long as your happy, I guess that's what's important.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm going to go back to my original comment. Half white, half black will be the easiest on the eyes and cleanest design. But as long as your happy I say go for it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I'm going to go back to my original comment. Half white, half black will be the easiest on the eyes and cleanest design. But as long as your happy I say go for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I am happy with it.  Most likely will be placing the order tonight. 

Jake


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 16, 2014)

I was bored. If you're still set on using an image, you can put it on the back. This way if you need to write something down, you can do that on the front.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

Well that's it folks. The order has been placed.  I went with spot-gloss... front glossy and back matte, and premium matte paper. 

Jake


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Well that's it folks. The order has been placed.  I went with spot-gloss... front glossy and back matte, and premium matte paper.
> 
> Jake



Now you'll have to mail all of us one  :mrgreen:


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's it folks. The order has been placed.  I went with spot-gloss... front glossy and back matte, and premium matte paper.
> ...



Well... I'll have 500...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 21, 2014)

Thofhmas said:


> front glossy and back matte, and premium matte paper.



huh?


----------

